# Has a release date been set for Animal Crossing 3DS?



## Morkie (May 15, 2011)

I don't know if I'm just not looking in the right places, but I haven't heard any new news on this game.


----------



## Liquefy (May 15, 2011)

No, a release date has not yet been officially set.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 15, 2011)

Wait for E3.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 16, 2011)

google is your friend



Spoiler



no release date, btw


----------



## QuickKidQuips (Jun 1, 2011)

I thought it was supposed to come out on June 2nd?


----------



## rafren (Jun 2, 2011)

No luck.

But there has been a lot of talk about *August 2* being the release date. 

Gotta wait for E3.


----------



## Theacleire (Jun 16, 2011)

Any more news? I'm not sure if Nintendo said that it will be released on August 2nd?
These are all the possible dates I have heard (some are obviously wrong).
2nd June
2nd August &
7th of October AkA first friday in October...


----------



## SamXX (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm hoping 2nd August.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 20, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> I'm hoping 2nd August.


 I got an email from GameSeek saying 26th of August.


----------



## bloop2424 (Jun 20, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I got an email from GameSeek saying 26th of August.


 
That sucks, everyone will be going back to school


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 21, 2011)

bloop2424 said:


> That sucks, everyone will be going back to school


I won't , i go back 4 days after that


----------



## Envy (Jun 21, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I got an email from GameSeek saying 26th of August.


 
Nobody knows the official release date, at this moment.

It is very unlikely that it will come out this year. Nintendo has not given it an official title, nor did they deem showing it off at E3 worth it. In fact, with everything considered, I'd say it's for sure not coming out this year. It's not likely to come out early next year, either. A summer/fall/holiday 2012 release is looking more likely.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2011)

1/03/2012

3rd on the list.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 22, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> 1/03/2012
> 
> 3rd on the list.



Damn, and i bet that won't be right either


----------



## Fontana (Jun 23, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> 1/03/2012
> 
> 3rd on the list.


 
No offence Jake, but I doubt this is accurate. Paper Mario 3D, Luigi's Mansion 2 and Animal Crossing 3DS are very unlikely to all come out on the 1/3/12.


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2011)

Fontana said:


> No offence Jake, but I doubt this is accurate. Paper Mario 3D, Luigi's Mansion 2 and Animal Crossing 3DS are very unlikely to all come out on the 1/3/12.


 
/offended


Lol. I doubt it, too. I just posted it for the sake of posting.


----------



## Fontana (Jun 24, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> /offended
> 
> 
> Lol. I doubt it, too. I just posted it for the sake of posting.


Well good for you for trying.  Something to tell you FB chat nao.


----------

